# Proventia SiteProtector: How to ignore events (incidents and exceptions)



## helphelphelp (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

The SiteProtector for my Proventia GX5108 is showing me a warning of the number of incidents and exceptions exceeding the threshold previously set. A look at the analysis window showed that most of the events registered are harmless. I can raise the threshold to turn off the warning, but obviously that is not the best way to go about it. Is there anyway to configure SiteProtector to ignore certain events? How do I do this?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## adbarads (May 22, 2011)

basically you'll have to create local tuning parameters to prevent the security event from being triggered. Either that, or disable a specific security event from the policy.

If you're trying to use incidents and exceptions from the analysis view, that really isn't ideal, because the security events are still being reported to the database. It's just not being displayed in the analysis view.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. This is a 2009 Thread, OP might have resolved his issue.


adbarads said:


> basically you'll have to create local tuning parameters to prevent the security event from being triggered. Either that, or disable a specific security event from the policy.
> 
> If you're trying to use incidents and exceptions from the analysis view, that really isn't ideal, because the security events are still being reported to the database. It's just not being displayed in the analysis view.


Thread Closed.


----------

